# MK3 key fob programing please help!



## Vdubklub (Oct 19, 2008)

I was told to have one key in the ignition and one in the door hold it to unlock it beeps 3 times then push a button on the fob it should sound once or twice then hold the key to unlock until it beeps 3 times again is this right???


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

sort of right.. here are the steps:
you need 2 keys.
1: switch ignition to ON position.
2: step out of vehicle and close all doors and hatch/trunk.
3: using second key in driver's door, turn key to UNLOCK position and hold for approx. 10 seconds or until alarm horn sounds 3 times.
4: press unlock/disarm button on first remote (alarm horn will briefly sound once to confirm programming).
5: repeat if necessary for second remote.
6: repeat if necessary for third and forth remote.
7: turn and hold the key in the driver's door lock to UNLOCK position (alarm horn will sound 3 times within 10 seconds).
8: step in vehicle and switch ignition OFF.


----------



## Dlr_720 (Apr 7, 2017)

I am having trouble getting In the car to beep when I put a lock on the new fab it will beep when I hold the key in the drivers door in the unlocked position for 15 seconds three times when I let it go to neutral I try to push the unlock button on the remote but nothing happens


----------



## Fewstie (Nov 27, 2020)

No help? I’m having the same issue


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

10 years in between previous posts, so you might be better of to ask in the MK3 forum. I've never had an MK3 so I have no idea what works for older generations.
On the B5.5 Passat I had I used exactly the method @tdawg21 posted back in 2009.
If you have an MK6, then I can give you the procedure as outlined in the MANUAL. What's your pleasure?


----------

